# toyota 4 runner 4 sale



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

2004 limited edition 4 runner 4 sale, black out tan inside. only 29,000 miles blue book is 25,000 asking 21,500 or best offer.. V8,leather, 4x4, loaded..located in south ogden great luxury vechile that can still pull the boat or trailer.


----------

